# Citizen Calibre 8651 Watch Ap 1015 57a (with Moon Phase)



## HenÂ®i (May 12, 2008)

Hi !

This is my first post to this forum.

I am not a watch lover (yet), but who knows what will happen

when I read the enthusiast postings from owners about their new or older watches they received. 

My current watch is a Casio analog/digital ladies watch:

I don't really like full digital so this is a good compromise for week days to wear.

Very light and small because of my wrist is not that big.

But now I want a watch with a good looks to wear in weekends or special days

Very likely a bigger watch for my wrist but that's ok.

After a week or two reading here (and other Watch Fora) and web surfing a bit longer and looking at watches.

So past weeks I saw hundreds of watches and brands.

For this watch I came back every time :

Citizen Calibre 8651 Watch AP 1015 57A (with Moon phase)

http://tinyurl.com/54tx2x

I really like it.

But because it isn't a perpetual watch, how painstaking is the setting every two months the correct date and (perhaps) moon phase?

How old is this model?

There is a more (?) recent model AP1024 with a slightly different colored dial

Are here owners for this model and have they tips, suggestions?

They are very welcome.

Then is the question where to purchase it?

I live in The Netherlands and in my town the shop who is also a Citizen dealer has this watch not in stock.

But I expect that I would pay much more than in an Internet shop.

Are there reliable Internet shops in Europe (UK or Germany) ?

(to prevent when buying it in US to pay import taxes and VAT)

Thanks for reading!

Henri


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to :rltb: Henri.

I don't know the first thing about the watch you are interested in so I will let others more knowledgeable answer your specific questions however, doing a very quick Google search on the model number brought up one UK based seller (sorry but we are not aloud to post links to sellers websites here) and the price is Â£212 and an eBay search offers a "buy it now" option from Singapore at Â£154.

Hope that helps? regards, Stuart


----------



## taxico (Jun 16, 2008)

it's not difficult to set the date, although i've not come across the model you mentioned. generally:

1. pull out crown gently (unscrew it first if necessary).

2. roll up (clockwise) slowly. the date will roll forward by one day. repeat if date is still wrong (eg, february 28 -> march 1).

3. push in crown (screw it back in if necessary).

people do it all the time and it's no problem.

i'm not sure about women's watches, but you may have to dig around a little to find a women's perpetual japanese quartz with moonphase...

but are enough variety in men's size (which you don't mind, right?)

there're plenty of places that sell watches online. singapore's a good start for online retailers of popular japanese watches.

google for them.


----------



## HenÂ®i (May 12, 2008)

I did purchase this watch

No, time setting was not a problem at all, as long you did all the settings

in the correct order.

Citizen's website had a special page where graphical and with audio

the new owner taken step by step the setting of the whole watch

Thanks everybody for the replies


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

I was eyeing a similar version of that watch but I'm going with a Citizen minute repeater first.

Enjoy your new item.


----------

